# FISHERMAN'S PARTNER, NEUMARKT informiert... DAIWA ROLLEN im ANGEBOT!!!!



## Meeresprogramm (7. Juli 2007)

*FISHERMAN'S PARTNER,NEUMARKT*

*

- informiert...:*

*DAIWA Rollen im Angebot! - **(für Details bitte auf die Rollen klicken!)*

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________________
*Rolle Crossfire-3iE -----------------''Angebot des Monats"*










*statt 34.95 EUR ab 19.95 EUR*


ABS-System, 3 Kugellager, Infinite Rücklaufsperre, "Flat Wind" Spulenhub, Anklappbare Kurbel, großes Schnurlaufröllchen TiN beschichtet usw.

*Art-Nr:* 04-10107 


__________________________________________________ _____________________________________________
*Rolle Daiwa EXCELER--------------''Angebot des Monats*







*statt 89.95 EUR ab 79.95 EUR*
Eine wunderschöne Spinnrolle von Daiwa - mit Aluminium Spule. --3000/2000er Größe Nicht bei Angebot mit dabei!-- 

*Art-Nr:* 04-10203 



__________________________________________________ _____________________________________________
*Multirolle Sealine LD-II*






*statt 349.00 EUR ab 249.00 **EUR*
Multirolle mit 2 Geschwindigkeiten! Knüllerpreis: 20er Größe nur Euro 249,00 
Ausgestattet mit einem Getriebe, dessen Übersetzung sich umstellen lässt von 4,1:1 auf 1,7:1, und zwar ganz einfach und während des Fischens. 
*Art-Nr:* 04-10800 *

*
__________________________________________________ _____________________________________________

*Fishermans Partner Neumarkt *
*asm Angelsport Meyer e.K. *
*Dresdner Straße 38 *
*92318 Neumarkt*
*neumarkt[at]fishermans-partner.de *
*/[at] bitte mit @ ersetzen (Spamschutz)*

*www.meeresprogramm.com*
*www.fishermans-partner-neumarkt.de *


----------

